# Was I wrong ?



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

So a guy I’ve been talking to, recently got really upset with me because I told him “that he didn’t have to talk to me while he’s on vacation”! The reason I told him that is because I know how going on a vacation is your not really occupied with your phone! So I told he that pre advanced that he didn’t have to talk to and we can talk once he gets back ! He got really upset ???? Did I do something wrong ?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

How old are you and he?


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Sfort said:


> How old are you and he?


In are 20s


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

He thinks you are displaying lack of interest by saying that. Honestly if he gets butt hurt that easy you may want to reconsider anyways. It will get exhausting if you find yourself having to reaffirm him constantly.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Becky_dime said:


> So a guy I’ve been talking to, recently got really upset with me because I told him “that he didn’t have to talk to me while he’s on vacation”! The reason I told him that is because I know how going on a vacation is your not really occupied with your phone! So I told he that pre advanced that he didn’t have to talk to and we can talk once he gets back ! He got really upset ???? Did I do something wrong ?


If you were already aware that he might not text you much while on vacation, why say anything? It probably came off the wrong way - that you don't want him to talk to you or want a break from whatever it is you're doing. 

Like all of your other threads, we can only guess why this one got upset. He is the one you need to be talking to, maybe it will be step one in improving your communication.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I talked to my future wife when I was dating her and she went away on vacation. It worked out for us.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

What do you mean by “got really upset”???
That might help with the answer.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> What do you mean by “got really upset”???
> That might help with the answer.


Hung up the phone!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Then?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I was on vacation in Europe and called my future wife one night about half way through for about 10 mins. Wrote emails too. Didn't have text back then.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

You delivered the message the wrong way. He's too thin-skinned.

Most likely, you both need to adult up, and you two are not that compatible.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you done more than just talk? Gone on any dates yet?


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> Have you done more than just talk? Gone on any dates yet?


We haven’t thats why I’m confused on why he got so mad ?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Since you haven't even gone out with him, which I assume means you've never even met f-2-f, why are you letting him rent space in your head? Instead of being confused and trying to figure him out, why not move onto someone else? Frankly, the guy sounds rather rude and immature. C'mon .... MAJOR red flag here. You've not even met the guy and he hangs up on you over something this trivial? Jeesh. This guy reeks of LOSER.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> Since you haven't even gone out with him, which I assume means you've never even met f-2-f, why are you letting him rent space in your head? Instead of being confused and trying to figure him out, why not move onto someone else? Frankly, the guy sounds rather rude and immature. C'mon .... MAJOR red flag here. You've not even met the guy and he hangs up on you over something this trivial? Jeesh. This guy reeks of LOSER.


Why do you think he got so upset though ??


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yep, haven’t even gone out? Shoring huge red flags. Next!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Becky_dime said:


> Why do you think he got so upset though ??


Because he wanted to communicate because he was really into you, and felt you were blowing him off and not that into him.

And because he has some kind of problem, he got overly upset instead of expressing his thoughts in a reasonable manner.
Imagine how he’d act if you were dating! I sense controlling, dramatic, possessive, insecure type personality problems.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

We don’t know. Only he does.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> Because he wanted to communicate because he was really into you, and felt you were blowing him off and not that into him.
> 
> And because he has some kind of problem, he got overly upset instead of expressing his thoughts in a reasonable manner.
> Imagine how he’d act if you were dating! I sense controlling, dramatic, possessive, insecure type personality problems.


Well he hasn’t contacted me since he’s been on his trip so ???


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

He’ll be back. Don’t worry lol


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Becky_dime said:


> Why do you think he got so upset though ??


Who cares? He hung up you! He doesn't get another chance.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> Who cares? He hung up you! He doesn't get another chance.


Why do you think he got that mad though??? I’m confused


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> Why do you think he got that mad though??? I’m confused


 because he is a kid , 
you seem very up set all so about a person that if I am right you have not dated yet 
where did you come across him ? 
is he go with his mother and father or with other friends , 

From here it seems you and he are 16 or less


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

It depends on the actual words used and how it was said.
With what you said, there could be all kinds of possible interpretations. 
Your intent, apparently, was to simplify his experience. It was a release from any contact pressure. You were trying to make things easier for him.

One possible read by him to “that he didn’t have to talk to me while he’s on vacation” .. is: hey, if you're not with me, don't bother calling me either. 

He took it the wrong way. Change a few words and the whole thing can mean something completely different. 

I have no idea what he's like. The bad part of this is that it was an eruptive response, ending the convo, instead of saying a bit more about it. I'd be watchful for that personality trait.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

in 1978 when people did not have iphones it would be the norm to say " if you don't phone me while your away i will understand " but today unless the guy is going out to the outback there is no reason to say it
but if you said or if he thought you said don't bother phoning me while your away " it could be picked up as you are not interested all that much,


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He is thin skinned.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

We're you truly being sincere or trying to push him into professing how he will miss you and call everyday?

I can't imagine a simple statement like that causing a fight unless there's more to it. Or he's an insecure child.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Becky_dime said:


> Why do you think he got that mad though??? I’m confused


Come on Becky…. that question has been answered a few times. The dude is a thin skinned immature boy who had a tantrum instead of speaking like an adult. He believes you rejected him. Unfortunately there are a lot of young men like that these days who have no emotional maturity. My advice would be to forget about him and find someone a few years older.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

You were trying to be nice & let him off the hook so to speak. What he heard, unfortunately, was you saying you don't care about him & it doesn't matter to you if you don't talk. 

Send him a flirty text saying that you hope he's having fun on the vacation, you miss him & that you are looking forward to hearing all about the trip.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Becky_dime said:


> Well he hasn’t contacted me since he’s been on his trip so ???


Isn't that what you told him to do? He's following through.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

I really didn’t mean for it to come off in a negative way! I was simply trying to make it easier for him ! Like “hey don’t worry about contacting me go, I want you to enjoy your vacation”.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> I really didn’t mean for it to come off in a negative way! I was simply trying to make it easier for him ! Like “hey don’t worry about contacting me go, I want you to enjoy your vacation”.


Doesn’t matter what you meant.
What matters to him is what he heard.

And what he heard made him doubtful and insecure. Because guess what? He’s thin skinned and insecure.

You can go grovel to him and try to explain everything so he’s happy again if you want to.

I don’t recommend that because you’ll be doing it for the rest of your life with him.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


Becky_dime said:



So a guy I’ve been talking to, recently got really upset with me because I told him “that he didn’t have to talk to me while he’s on vacation”! The reason I told him that is because I know how going on a vacation is your not really occupied with your phone! So I told he that pre advanced that he didn’t have to talk to and we can talk once he gets back ! He got really upset ???? Did I do something wrong ?

Click to expand...

*Not for nuthin', but don't people in their 20's take their phones into the shower with them? Sending off a 7-second text to you while he was away would have been nothing in the overall scheme of things.

As someone mentioned, he's a little too sensitive. Perhaps he just needs time in a safe space...


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Such a weird thing to say. When we first met we texted all the time no matter where we were.

We're together a lot more now but we still text when we're not. Couples who are into each other want to communicate often.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Becky_dime said:


> I really didn’t mean for it to come off in a negative way! I was simply trying to make it easier for him ! Like “hey don’t worry about contacting me go, I want you to enjoy your vacation”.


Are those your exact words that you used before he hung up on you? 

If so, he’s way too sensitive and you dodged a bullet.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

manwithnoname said:


> Are those your exact words that you used before he hung up on you?
> 
> If so, he’s way too sensitive and you dodged a bullet.


Yes I said all of that ! He was still upset after that ???


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Becky_dime said:


> Why do you think he got that mad though??? I’m confused


Confused that he's nutz or immature?


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Not for nuthin', but don't people in their 20's take their phones into the shower with them?


!!


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

lifeistooshort said:


> Such a weird thing to say. When we first met we texted all the time no matter where we were.
> 
> We're together a lot more now but we still text when we're not. Couples who are into each other want to communicate often.


Well that’s just it we’re not a couple ! So I’m not going to hold him to messaging me when he’s out on vacation!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Becky_dime said:


> Well that’s just it we’re not a couple ! So I’m not going to hold him to messaging me when he’s out on vacation!


Well neither were we early on but we were both interested.

I just think it's a weird thing to say. Let it happen how it's going to happen naturally. One way you can tell how interested a guy is is by how much effort he makes to contact you, assuming of course you're not blowing him off.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Better to be a _Clinger_, than a _Klingon_.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> I can think of a dozen good reasons of why he hung up.
> 
> My first would be that he thinks you are an obvious _clinger._
> 
> ...


How am I a clinger that makes no sense


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> Better to be a _Clinger_, than a _Klingon_.


Being a Klinger requires a full wardrobe of dresses.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> I can think of a dozen good reasons of why he hung up.
> 
> My first would be that he thinks you are an obvious _clinger._
> 
> ...


I understood it to be he is more clingy and wanted to be clung to, but she presented as cling free he was disappointed.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Becky_dime said:


> How am I a clinger that makes no sense


After a deeper dive, you are not wrong, I am.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Could be the tone you used.

From your other posts I'm getting an idea that the way you say things might be an issue.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The correct thing for this guy to do was to say: "How could I have a vacation and not have a chance to talk to you?"


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Becky_dime said:


> Yes I said all of that ! He was still upset after that ???


If that's literally how the conversation went, then he's even more of a loser. Why are you investing so much energy into someone you don't even know, who screams loser and hung up on you?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> I really didn’t mean for it to come off in a negative way! I was simply trying to make it easier for him ! Like “hey don’t worry about contacting me go, I want you to enjoy your vacation”.


Do you at least now understand that even though you meant what you wrote above, he heard / understood something entirely different? He thinks you don't like him enough to stay in touch. 

To fix this I suggested you text him to say you hope he's having a good time & you can't wait to hear all about it when he returns. If you don't want to do that what are you going to do? If you do nothing you may never hear from him again because he's hurt & thinks you rejected him.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Becky_dime said:


> I really didn’t mean for it to come off in a negative way! I was simply trying to make it easier for him ! Like “hey don’t worry about contacting me go, I want you to enjoy your vacation”.


I think he may really like you. I would have taken what you said as a blowing him off. Basically a "Don't bother calling, I have other things to do than talking to you."


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Becky_dime said:


> Well he hasn’t contacted me since he’s been on his trip so ???


You told him not to.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Who cares, if your not a couple why do you even care?


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

ABHale said:


> Who cares, if your not a couple why do you even care?


Right so then why did he get upset


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

this has been answered many times he thinks you not that interested in him he got the feeling you were telling him don't be phoning me , so he cut you off


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> Right so then why did he get upset


Because he was insulted & hurt by what you said.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> So a guy I’ve been talking to, recently got really upset with me because I told him “that he didn’t have to talk to me while he’s on vacation”! The reason I told him that is because I know how going on a vacation is your not really occupied with your phone! So I told he that pre advanced that he didn’t have to talk to and we can talk once he gets back ! He got really upset ???? Did I do something wrong ?


I get that you likely wanted him to just enjoy his vacation, but he now probably feels like you don't want him to call you and that you aren't into him that much.

I don't think you did anything wrong. So you need to assure him it wasn't you trying to blow him off.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> Right so then why did he get upset


It seems weird, but without other information it's impossible to know why. He could have been having a bad day and you tossed a lit match onto a gas soaked pile of kindling. Who knows.

But, what it looks like to me, is an overt manipulation technique, even if he doesn't know he's doing it. Has he gotten upset with you for other things, like, if you didn't respond quickly enough for his liking, etc? I mean, he now has you thinking about him and worried that you've upset him the entire time he's gone. He may not even know that he does stuff like this, but does it habitually because it's worked in the past.

I'm just looking to see if this is more likely to be a one time, he made a bad decision thing while having a bad day, or a - my narcissism is showing through - pattern that you'll want to run away as fast as possible kinda thing.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Zedd said:


> It seems weird, but without other information it's impossible to know why. He could have been having a bad day and you tossed a lit match onto a gas soaked pile of kindling. Who knows.
> 
> But, what it looks like to me, is an overt manipulation technique, even if he doesn't know he's doing it. Has he gotten upset with you for other things, like, if you didn't respond quickly enough for his liking, etc? I mean, he now has you thinking about him and worried that you've upset him the entire time he's gone. He may not even know that he does stuff like this, but does it habitually because it's worked in the past.
> 
> I'm just looking to see if this is more likely to be a one time, he made a bad decision thing while having a bad day, or a - my narcissism is showing through - pattern that you'll want to run away as fast as possible kinda thing.


These people _haven't even been on a date yet_, I don't think the situation requires a deep dive such as this, trying to decipher if he's a narcissist.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

literally why I started with "without other information it's impossible to know why..."


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Becky_dime said:


> Right so then why did he get upset


Because he very likely wants to be in a relationship with you. He’s on vacation, probably doing fun things but he’s thinking of you and probably wishing you were there with him. Your response told him he’s more into you than you are into him, so he got hurt. 

Instead of replying in a coy way to hide his hurt feelings, he put his feelings on display, which made him look weak and immature. I wouldn’t sweat it. You’re not in a relationship, so you can just move on. You’ll do better with a guy who doesn’t think about you and keeps his feelings to himself.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Based on past questions/topics/comments and experiences, I am under the impression that OP brought it up because SHE wanted him to be in touch. Bringing up the idea, when it didn't really need to be mentioned at all (see: they have never been on a date) is just asking for a response. I would have taken it as: she brought that up because she wants me to know she is thinking about it and wondering if I am going to be contacting her.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

See the titles of previous threads.

Do men who aren't interested do this?

What's wrong with him? 

Is he just not interested?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Becky_dime said:


> Right so then why did he get upset


Who cares, that is his problem.

Maybe he thought he meant more to you then he did. Obviously not, you told him that you don’t really need to talk to him while he was away on vacation.

So why is this bothering you so bad?


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

ABHale said:


> Who cares, that is his problem.
> 
> Maybe he thought he meant more to you then he did. Obviously not, you told him that you don’t really need to talk to him while he was away on vacation.
> 
> So why is this bothering you so bad?


How can I mean a lot to him if we haven’t met in person????? That’s confusing


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Becky_dime said:


> How can I mean a lot to him if we haven’t met in person????? That’s confusing


What's confusing is that you felt the need to ask about this on a marriage forum and you haven't even met the guy yet.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Becky_dime said:


> How can I mean a lot to him if we haven’t met in person????? That’s confusing


WTF?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Becky_dime said:


> We haven’t thats why I’m confused on why he got so mad ?


He probably thinks you're crazy for acting like it's a real relationship when so far it's nothing but killing time on the internet.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> He probably thinks you're crazy for acting like it's a real relationship when so far it's nothing but killing time on the internet.


How am I crazy when I told him not to contact while on his trip! Yet he gets mad hangs up and says that he can’t go that long without talking to me? How am I the crazy one ???


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Becky_dime said:


> How am I crazy when I told him not to contact while on his trip! Yet he gets mad hangs up and says that he can’t go that long without talking to me? How am I the crazy one ???


You two are not in a relationship because you have never met. You're acting like you're in a relationship.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Becky_dime said:


> I was responding to someone saying that “Maybe he thought he meant more to you then he did” . That’s why I asked “how can I mean something to a person that I haven’t met” READ!


Again why does it even matter if you have never met this guy?

This is the first time you have mentioned this. With the way you have been going on about this, we assumed that you two hung out together.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> How am I crazy when I told him not to contact while on his trip! Yet he gets mad hangs up and says that he can’t go that long without talking to me? How am I the crazy one ???


you seem to be too held up on this when your not in a relationship , he might have thought what the f is this person expecting when we have never met ,
how did you get to know each other 
It looks like you don't have friends that you meet for drinks get to know


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> you seem to be too held up on this when your not in a relationship , he might have thought what the f is this person expecting when we have never met ,
> how did you get to know each other
> It looks like you don't have friends that you meet for drinks get to know


How am I acting!?????? Cause I told a man that he didn’t have to contact while on vacation??? How is that crazy??? I have a awesome social life with friends thanks though


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Becky_dime said:


> How am I acting!?????? Cause I told a man that he didn’t have to contact while on vacation??? How is that crazy??? I have a awesome social life with friends thanks though! I wasn’t the one that hung up and got mad ? I don’t even text him first ?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

You never say how you got to know this guy , 
you seem very occupied by a person that you have never met ,


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> How can I mean a lot to him if we haven’t met in person????? That’s confusing


Some people get overly invested very quickly. He sounds like he is one of those people. 

You have a healthy sense of boundaries & said there was no reason for him to contact you because you were being nice & giving him permission to enjoy his vacation. He took it the wrong way & thought you stopped caring. Thus he is hurt & pouting.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Just ghost him.
Problem solved. Meet someone local if you want. Further thoughts on the matter are wasted time you'll never get back and the time can be better spent.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> Some people get overly invested very quickly. He sounds like he is one of those people.
> 
> You have a healthy sense of boundaries & said there was no reason for him to contact you because you were being nice & giving him permission to enjoy his vacation. He took it the wrong way & thought you stopped caring. Thus he is hurt & pouting.


Thank you!!! That’s why I’m confused about everyone calling me crazy lol ! I haven’t showed a ounce of craziness.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> Thank you!!! That’s why I’m confused about everyone calling me crazy lol ! I haven’t showed a ounce of craziness.


You've created a lot of posts about some really wacky "relationships" that you've been in with guys. It seems like every relationship has been primarily online/text and they all go weird. Have you ever been in a real life relationship for any period of time?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Becky_dime said:


> How am I acting!?????? Cause I told a man that he didn’t have to contact while on vacation??? How is that crazy??? I have a awesome social life with friends thanks though


It was a dumb thing to say and he didn’t take it well. Who cares? Find another guy. There’s lots out there.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You've created a lot of posts about some really wacky "relationships" that you've been in with guys. It seems like every relationship has been primarily online/text and they all go weird. Have you ever been in a real life relationship for any period of time?


I’ve been a two long relationships


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You told him he didn’t have to call you during the vacation. You meant it as a nice thing, you didn’t want to bother him while he was having fun with his people. He took it as you didn’t care enough to want to talk to him.
It was an innocent blunder. But he got all butthurt and hung up and hasn’t contacted you.
So just chalk him up as high temper and impulsive. Quit overthinking it.
Move on. Ladies don’t have fo look hard for suitors.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> You told him he didn’t have to call you during the vacation. You meant it as a nice thing, you didn’t want to bother him while he was having fun with his people. He took it as you didn’t care enough to want to talk to him.
> It was an innocent blunder. But he got all butthurt and hung up and hasn’t contacted you.
> So just chalk him up as high temper and impulsive. Quit overthinking it.
> Move on. Ladies don’t have fo look hard for suitors.


He actually did contact me twice while he was on vacation


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> I’ve been a two long relationships


How did you meet them and what do you call a along relationship?



Becky_dime said:


> He actually did contact me twice while he was on vacation


And how did those conversations go?


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> How did you meet them and what do you call a along relationship?
> 
> 
> And how did those conversations go?


He just kept bringing up the “me not wanting him to contact him”. Then he moved on the a conversation


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Becky_dime said:


> Thank you!!! That’s why I’m confused about everyone calling me crazy lol ! I haven’t showed a ounce of craziness.


Everyone isn't calling YOU crazy at all....but some have pointed out that it seems strange that you keep coming here, asking for strangers' opinions about men who you aren't in any relationships with...and when you get answers from people, you keep asking, "but why?".

And then you never answer that question -- WHY are YOU here asking people to guess how random men you text feel about you?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> He just kept bringing up the “me not wanting him to contact him”. Then he moved on the a conversation


How did you meet the people you had a LTR with and how long were they?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Despite your offer, he contacted you twice during a vacation. That is good; it's a sign of interest. 

However the fact that he's still bringing it up is a sign that he has issues. 

If after all this time you & he still haven't met IRL plus the fact that he's fixated on what should be a non-issue & ancient history, perhaps he's not the guy for you.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

LisaDiane said:


> WHY are YOU here asking people to guess how random men you text feel about you?


^^^THIS.^^ Why don't you just directly ask these guys the questions you post here???? Maybe you lack confidence in yourself, which is why you aren't being more direct with them.. If that's the case, I can understand why you are getting involved - even if it's only by text - with losers.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> Despite your offer, he contacted you twice during a vacation. That is good; it's a sign of interest.
> 
> However the fact that he's still bringing it up is a sign that he has issues.
> 
> If after all this time you & he still haven't met IRL plus the fact that he's fixated on what should be a non-issue & ancient history, perhaps he's not the guy for you.


Right ! He told me that him hanging up the phone in my face is the same as me telling him to not worry about contacting me while he’s on vacation???


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You've created a lot of posts about some really wacky "relationships" that you've been in with guys. It seems like every relationship has been primarily online/text and they all go weird. Have you ever been in a real life relationship for any period of time?


The repetitiveness is kind of revealing this may not be a real poster but a teen or similar.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Update: I told him how I felt about him hanging up on me, he said it was a joke and that it wasn’t a big deal. I Ignored that text and it’s been 4 days since we’ve talked he still hasn’t reached out to apologize yet he’s looking at my social media stories.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

just move on. Neither one of you is mature enough to handle this while the other finishes becoming an adult.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Becky_dime said:


> Update: I told him how I felt about him hanging up on me, he said it was a joke and that it wasn’t a big deal. I Ignored that text and it’s been 4 days since we’ve talked he still hasn’t reached out to apologize yet he’s looking at my social media stories.


What are you looking for now? Do you have a new guy?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

uwe.blab said:


> What are you looking for now? Do you have a new guy?


Rest assured she will be back wondering why the next wackadoodle guy she meets online does this or that and asking us to read his mind.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Rest assured she will be back wondering why the next wackadoodle guy she meets online does this or that and asking us to read his mind.


It’s kinda sad when you think about it. Nothing better to do than play games with someone you’ve never met. Passive-aggressive phone tactics and snooping on each other SM.


----------

